# Poll: American/"Christian" flags in YOUR particular sanctuary?



## ARStager (Jan 11, 2005)

I wanted to get a tally here. Thanks for playing.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 11, 2005)

C'mon...there's so many of you on right now. Just vote. For me. Please. For me?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 11, 2005)

No, and thank goodness!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

It may seem like a petty thing (and my comments are not intended to come across as "holier-than-thou"), but I have not voted in this poll merely because of the wording of the choice that I would be selecting. The phrase "thank goodness" I understand to be a light use of God's name contrary to the Third Commandment. In Psalm 144.2, David describes God as "my goodness." The dictionary refers to "goodness" as a euphemism for God. Therefore, the phrase "thank goodness," although I am not condemning people that use it by any means, is not a phrase that I am comfortable using. Hence, I've abstained from the selecting the choice that uses that phrase. But you already know about my church -- no flags!

http://cgg.org/index.cfm/page/literature.showResource/CT/RA/k/882

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

Okay, so "my goodness" is a euphamism for God. David used it. But you wont?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

I was actually going to put "thank God!", but for some reason, I thought "thank goodness" would be more "puritanically-correct". I guess not.

Learning. 

Actually, you make a good point, though. If we're thankful to God for something, we oughtta just say so, right.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2005)

Our church has them! YIKES!! What have I said!! 

Okay, I'm ready. Well, actually I need to get some sleep, but I'll read responses later. 

Teach me. 

Why no flags?....I think I know the answer.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 12, 2005)

"We must not confuse the Kingdom of God with our country. To say it another way: We should not wrap Christianity in our national flag." --Francis Schaeffer


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

everyone who is either curious or doesn't care should read the book Hitler's Cross.

National Flags were not in the kirks till Hitler came into power. Occasionally they were in America only due to one building being used as a school and a church.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

> everyone who is either curious or doesn't care should read the book Hitler's Cross.



Hitler's Cross is only OKAY. It's Moody Press in many typical ways. 

Better is my old professor (though he's an atheist), Richard Steigmann-Gall's book _The Holy Reich_, where he discusses "positive Christianity"


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have read that book! I really enjoyed it and would even think of rereading it had I the time. That is neat to know he was your prof.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, he's a real nice guy, unless a dog comes running down the hallway and into the classroom where he's trying to lead a seminar. 

He was rather instrumental in getting me into my current program, and in helping me select good Belgian beers. 

How did you hear of his book? Barnes and Noble?


----------



## Authorised (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Okay, so "my goodness" is a euphamism for God. David used it. But you wont?




You could say "my imputed goodness"


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)

"My goodness" is a minced oath. It should probably be changed.



> He was rather instrumental in getting me into my current program, and in helping me select good Belgian beers.



Shhh....The Duval lives here. 
(no one has a problem w/ flippant use of the devils name right?)

If he's Belgian he probably didnt help you buy them though. :bigsmile: Dutch/belgian stereotype.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

> Shhh....The Duval lives here.
> (no one has a problem w/ flippant use of the devils name right?)
> 
> If he's Belgian he probably didnt help you buy them though. Dutch/belgian stereotype.



I can't say that I have a clue what you're talking about. I'd say that with a name like Steigmann, he's probably German, btw.


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice. That's particularly appetizing, especially after I just endured a Rolling Rock for lack of options. Now I'm brewing some coffee to get rid of the taste in my mouth. 

Have you had Hoegaarden?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> 
> 
> > everyone who is either curious or doesn't care should read the book Hitler's Cross.
> ...



You'll have to excuse me...it's what I have on my shelf for lack of better. I think it is a good book for the average lay person (there are more than just seminary students and grads on the board). And I am sorry...but I have no idea what "kind" of "positive christianity" you are refering to...a little more clarification would help. Are you refering to the "think positive" garabage...or a more positive eschatology?

I know I sound a little snide...but seeing as there aren't alot of books out there, at least not knowingly accessible, on the subject some of us make do...howe'er I shall look up your suggestion.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

Colleen:

You have every right to be snide. I don't care nearly as much for folks' hearts as their degrees, unfortunately. 

At the same time, Steigmann-Gall and Lutzer have the same degrees. 

There's lots of reviews of _The Holy Reich_ available online:

http://books.cambridge.org/0521823714.htm

http://www.history.ac.uk/reviews/paper/housdenM.html

http://www.churchtimes.co.uk/80256E...A6B04333B0AEA9C780256EA7004071C3?opendocument

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

Danke!

(did I just speak German...don't let Ex Nihilio find out...shhhh!)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

BTW...it seems he gets a bit into the personal sides of some of Hitler's men. An interesting read that I have on my shelf is the Nuremburg Diary. I'm not finished (as I am usually reading many books at once) but it is interesting from a third party perspective.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> Danke!
> 
> (did I just speak German...don't let Ex Nihilio find out...shhhh!)



Hahah! I won't tell her.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 12, 2005)

Busted!

Couldn't help it...learned to read 1 John in German from an Old Order Mennonite woman (grandma Anna)...I know bits and pieces of several languages.

[Edited on 13-1-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

In the end summary, I feel like it's impossible to say conclusively (as he hints at) that the Nazi program was foremost a "Christian" program, even in the completely screwballed, secularized sense that it obviously masquerades in. Then again, it's been so long since I've dealt with the book myself.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

Which book...Holy Reich or Nuremburg Diary?

BTW, I noticed you in my home state...you native?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 13, 2005)

Referring to Holy Reich. I'm a new S. Carolinian. I'm an Ohion, mostly.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> "My goodness" is a minced oath. It should probably be changed.



That's the term I was looking for. Thanks, Peter!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 13, 2005)

ok..ty


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 25, 2005)

When the almighty State passes the resolution "sugesting" the flag be displayed in all public gatherings, including churches--will the good patriotic citizens of First Church cheerfully comply with the directive, to keep Ms Busybody, the local commisar, happy (and off her "unpatriotic" watch-list)?

Or will you wait to resist until after the resolution is made a permanent law? Or will you resist? Why not put up a photo of our Dear Leader while you're at it?

It's just a pinch of insense! Fer cryin' out loud...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 25, 2005)

No flags in ours.


----------

